# Cotton Candy Punch Recipe Needed



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Cotton candy punch? That's a new one to me! Have you had it before? I just have a hard time imagining that one.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I found this one:

http://www.justdrinkrecipes.com/site_map121.html

Seems to be quite a few recipes for shots or shooters that are cotton candy like flavor.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

And i found this:

Name Cotton Candy Zima Punch 
Ingredients 1/2 Zima
1 oz cotton candy mix 
1/4 orange juice 
1/4 pineapple juice

Instructions ice rocks 
Servings 1 
Glass Any 
Strength Regular 
Difficulty Easy 


I think you might have to do some experimenting, CreepyKitty. I'm available to help.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

oOO! Scroll down here to see the Cotton Candy Champagne drinks:

http://www.brightredlipstick.com/905.html


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

LOL wow thanks for all the recipes Sisvicki! And yeah LHallow I have had Cotton Candy punch before.. At my own wedding! It tasted so good just like liquid cotton candy. Thought it would be absolutely perfect for a Birthday party.

Thanks a ton again Sisvicki I will definately use one of those!


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Or a circus themed Halloween party. I keep getting visions of the movie Killer Klowns From Outer Space where they turned the people into cotton candy and stuck the giant twisty straws into them and drank the blood......LOL


----------

